

Panel on language design (2004): Guy Steele, Paul Graham, Jonathan Rees, and John Maeda [.mov file] - herdrick
http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/dynlangs/dynlang-wizards-10may01.mov
The video adds little to the audio, feel free to crank up the volume and clean your apartment while listening.
======
queensnake
I wish you'd posted some context, like which year it was.

~~~
herdrick
Good point. Fixed.

